# Schüler sucht Step 7 5.4



## Knucky (7 März 2008)

Hallo alles zusammen hier on Board..... habe schon viel gelesen hier, sind sehr interressante Beiträge dabei.....

Na ja nun mal kurz zu mir, ich mache eine Umschulung zum Mechatroniker, und in der Berufsschule programmieren wir mit Step 7 diverse Übungen etc.  Da ich ja eine verkürzte Ausbildung mache, muss ich zuhause einiges Nacharbeiten, so auch in Steuerungstechnik. Kann mir jemand sagen wo ich kostengünstig eine Step 7 version bekommen kann, mit der ich einiges testen kann? So wie es aussieht brauch ich ja eine Step 7 5.4 Version, da ich mir grade einen neuen Laptop mit Windows Vista mir zugelegt habe, und die anderen Versionen ja anscheinend nicht unter Vista laufen, so wie ich es hier gelesen habe. Wahrscheinlich brauche ich dann ja auch eine Professional Edition damit ich auch den Simulator benutzen kann. 

Wäre klasse wenn mir hier jemand helfen könnte!  Vielen Dank schon mal, gern auch Hilfen per Mail......

Schönen Freitag noch, ich lese hier noch ein wenig!


----------



## diabolo150973 (13 März 2008)

Wenn Du dich beeilst...

http://cgi.ebay.de/Simatic-S7-Softw...ryZ78704QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Lars Weiß (17 März 2008)

Bei Christiani gibt es eine Version für Ausbildungszwecke, die kostet ca. 300€. Ansonsten kannst du jede 5.3 oder 5.4er Version 14 Tage lang testen.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (17 März 2008)

diabolo150973 schrieb:


> Wenn Du dich beeilst...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Simatic-S7-Softw...ryZ78704QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


 

Wo der werte Kollege wohl die ganzen CDs weghat ????? Ts Ts Ts Ts


----------



## WL7001 (18 März 2008)

diabolo150973 schrieb:


> Wenn Du dich beeilst...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.de/Simatic-S7-Softw...ryZ78704QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem



Jetzt bin ich aber doch mal neugierig, der verkauft ja noch mehr, deshalb meine Frage :

Was ist denn eine 365 Tage Lizenz? Ich kenne nur 14 Tage oder ewig. Weiß das jemand ?

Und : ist die dann schon abgelaufen, ist ja von 2006. Mit geht es eigentlich nur um das Simulationsprogramm, könnte ich das einfach so in meine vorhandene 5.4 Standard integrieren?

Gruß Wilhelm


----------



## Lipperlandstern (18 März 2008)

Eine 365-Tage Lizenz kenne ich auch nicht... aber ich denke die läuft erst ab Aktivierung ab ( wie die 14-Tages-Lizenz auch)


----------



## diabolo150973 (18 März 2008)

zu dieser Lizenz habe ich das hier gefunden:

http://www.festo-didactic.com/de-de...rogrammiersoftware/step-7-trainer-package.htm

Allerdings habe ich woanders gelesen, dass dazu auch eine extra Trainerlizenz benötigt wird, die nochmal extra Geld kostet...

Ob das alles so legal ist... ? Falls nicht, wäre es frech!


----------



## dj999 (18 März 2008)

Eine Studentenversion von Step 7 5.3 gibts unter folgendem Link zum Download:http://www.emk.tu-darmstadt.de/institut/fachgebiete/must/lehre/etit3/versuch_5/

Gruß

dj999


----------



## Knucky (19 März 2008)

Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe, so wie es scheint kann mir ein User seine Lizenz von Step 7 5.4 überlassen! 
Besten Dank an alle.........


----------



## Lars Weiß (19 März 2008)

Knucky schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für eure Hilfe, so wie es scheint kann mir ein User seine Lizenz von Step 7 5.4 überlassen!
> Besten Dank an alle.........



Was hast du denn erwartet ? Das dir jemand eine Linzenz überlässt ???


----------



## nade (19 März 2008)

Frage wo ist der Geldscheißer oder aber Marketingleiter von Siemens?
Wenn einer da ist hätte ich gerne auch Protool. 
*ROFL*


----------

